# Super Surge Stimulation - "Shall we play a game?"



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

Ready for the Uber drivers' own version of Wargames?
Let's see how cohesive the members and visitors of this forum are against the mighty Uber system.
What do you think of conducting an experiment next week of getting as many members to target a specific area on their rider app that has no surge and requesting a ride basically at the same time to see how much we can surge the area? Maybe it would be West Hollywood CA, or Hoboken NJ, or Nashville or other? Some place that would have legitimate customers also in the area. It would be a week night, Monday to Wednesday, sometime between 8-10p EST. We would request for one minute, example 8:25p to 8:26p, this way you can cancel if you get an acceptance from a driver and he doesn't have time to move. Drivers getting legitimate passenger requests would benefit from higher rates. I'd like to hear from you if you agree or how bad this idea is. This is not meant to negatively impact the driver. Can't be worse than when Uber fakes a surge somewhere to have drivers chase it.


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

So what's the purpose?


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

Lee56 said:


> So what's the purpose?


To test the power of this forum, creating surges to benefit drivers at riders expense.


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

How about long term solutions?


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

Lee56 said:


> How about long term solutions?


If this simple and easy exercise cannot be accomplished, forget about this group coming up with any ideas for long term solution.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

i'm surprised there wasnt more response to this. i happen to think it's a splendid idea.


----------

